# Need a good enzyme drain cleaner to peddle?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like to have a drain cleaner to sell to my customers after im done clearing their sewer lines...I've sold bio-clean and bio-smart. Does anyone have the info to a distributor that I can order from wholesale ? Id prefer to not sell bio-clean just because its common here. I also prefer powder if possible. I'm having a hard time locating the companies to order from online.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bio-Clean is by far the best. It truly works unlike lots of the other brands. It is also the safest and the only brand approved by the USDA to be used in meat and poultry plants. And one more tidbit its safe to eat, so no need to have a Keep out of Reach of moron labels.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Ive sold it for years (while working for other plumbers)and I know its profitable. I just dont know who distributes it..any help with a p.o.c?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Statewide supply


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*enzyme cleaner*

I used lenzyme. yrs ago met them at cleaner show in Nashville. I liked the idea of them putting my name on the boxes for repeat calls. They come in boxes with 12 packs to last HO a year. For other needs they have it. Green Bay Wisc http://www.lenzyme.com/


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Bio clean out of Dane Wisconsin!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

my logo would look beautiful on a can of lenzyme! haha. I love the idea of that.


----------

